# Something odd is happening.



## Shiva (Dec 18, 2012)

This Phrag. Glen Decker (kovachii x Jason Fischer) is actually spiking.

Considering the parents and how small the plant still is, it looks like I'm gonna get the smallest ever kovachi flower hybrid.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 18, 2012)

Hopefully it is a Glen Decker and not a plant you got mislabelled. When and where did you get it from? Is it from Piping Rock orchids?


----------



## Shiva (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes! Delivered by hand by Glen himself.


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2012)

looks healthy.

Any hint of new growths?


----------



## Shiva (Dec 18, 2012)

Rick said:


> looks healthy.
> 
> Any hint of new growths?




Nope! Seems, it made up it's mind to flower. That will be interesting to see.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2012)

Cool, good luck.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 18, 2012)

Any plant that shows a willingness to bloom is a keeper in my mind. I have had several kovachii hybrids bloom in 2.5 inch pots, on single growths. Easy to get to bloom is a good thing. Not all seedlings of those crosses will do that. The majority will be much slower to get around to blooming. Flowers were not as big on my small plants as the 'awarded' ones, but I am certain they will size up over time. The early/easy bloom trait may have actually come from the other parent, rather than the kovachii.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 19, 2012)

I've found Phrags to be pretty willing and eager bloomers even as small plants. 
Can't wait for the bloom!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 19, 2012)

Neat! Post pictures when it blooms.


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 19, 2012)

Very interesting!


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 20, 2012)

Intriguing.


----------



## eaborne (Dec 22, 2012)

Exciting indeed!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 27, 2012)

Flight plan nominal. Second stage ignition imminent.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2012)

Go, go, go...


----------



## Cheyenne (Dec 27, 2012)

Glad to see it is taking off. I get so nervous when they stop for a few days, and relieved when they start to grow. So far so good. Shiva, could I ask what you are growing this and some of your other plants in? It looks like it has a good amount of peat or something in it


----------



## Shiva (Dec 27, 2012)

It's called Aussie Gold Mix. It's mostly made of coco peat and diatomite chips. Not everyone succeed in it but it works perfectly well for me. Almost all my plants are growing in it.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 8, 2013)

Second stage separation confirmed. Waiting for nose cone to open...


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like a strong stem!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 8, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2013)

Waiting. Waiting...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2013)

I know what to ask Glen for at the next show!!!


----------



## abax (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh my, the suspense is killing me. In passing, I've seen two or three kovs
lately that were very large and very ugly. I'm hoping your bloom is petite
and perfect...and hurries up.


----------



## Clark (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks like this one will go all the way!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 12, 2013)

Promising


----------



## Evergreen (Jan 14, 2013)

!!! 
can't wait to see the flower


----------



## Shiva (Jan 23, 2013)

Another surprise! There is another bud coming up behind the first. This is very exciting indeed.:clap:


----------



## monocotman (Jan 23, 2013)

Fantastic. Cannot wait!
I'd be inclined to just let a single flower develop on a plant of this size,
David


----------



## Shiva (Jan 23, 2013)

If the flower is small, I'll probably let the other bud develop. Small plant, small flowers, shoudn't be a problem.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 23, 2013)

Come on, come on...


----------



## Shiva (Jan 23, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Come on, come on...



Be patient Grasshopper! (Old kung fu tv proverb)


----------

